# Bekaert YBs



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Today as I was getting home from some errands an older man pulled up on my driveway behind me. I am not used to people showing up like that so I approached his cautiously and asked if I could help him. 
They first he said was, "I come to give you some young birds from my fastest racers", then he proceeded to tell me that he was 80 years old and was getting too old for this. He also stated that he has won many races and has a lot of very good and fast birds. And the he wanted to give me all of his release cages and many birds. He brought me a few YB's 9which I am very grateful for). I asked his name and he replied, George Lidyoff. I looked him up and i found many race results where he won with his birds. He told me about a time when he entered a 400 mile race and won 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 6th place with his birds. 
The YBs he brought me are 100% Bekaert strain birds. They are very nice birds. 

He invited me to his house to come see his loft and to pick out mire bids and also to pick up the crates and other pigeon related stuff.

WOW, i couldn't believe that that a total stranger would ever treat me this way. He was very nice and very kind.

By the way I asked how he landed here at my house? He said, well I followed your birds one day and then i noticed your loft in the back of the property.
And thought, since many people always call me to buy birds why not just hand them down to this fella. 

And here I am.

I hope to make it out to his place some tim every soon.

I am very exited to have met him.

Now, i have met Chic Brooks and George Lidyoff and I have birds form both of these well recognized bird men.

I hope i didn't bore any one that reads this thread.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so cool. I hope his birds treat you well. Don't forget pay it forward. LOL


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply. I always pay it forward. I have placed about 20 of the original Tournier birds my other bird gave me. 

I am really liking this hobby especially with the kind people i've met in the past months.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

That is awesome! I have recently been helping a well known 87 yr old name Wally sebelle. I'm sure they know each other. Wally is always telling me about his California friends he would always visit and race futuritys with.

Good luck with the birds and always welcome him toyour home for viewing.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

When I was racing back in the early 90s I had some real good Detroit Bekaert's.

Make sure you let us know how you do with them.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies..

I am planning on entering a few races very soon... with my White Bandits and now witht he Bekaerts.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Benson ask wally if he knows Marty Ladin. He is 84 and who I help and he helps me as well.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

soundmajorr said:


> Benson ask wally if he knows Marty Ladin. He is 84 and who I help and he helps me as well.


Will do. exactly where is Marty from? Fresno?


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. We live in the San Fernando valley. Marty and myself fly in the FVC. Fernando valley pigeon racing club. He's won tons of races. Snowbird race as a handler and racer. San Diego triple crown two times. Fast eddies late hatch classic last year.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

soundmajorr said:


> Thanks. We live in the San Fernando valley. Marty and myself fly in the FVC. Fernando valley pigeon racing club. He's won tons of races. Snowbird race as a handler and racer. San Diego triple crown two times. Fast eddies late hatch classic last year.


Wally whent up to the mountains over the wknd and will be back tomorrow. Wally is very well known for his "CHOCOLATE" Birds.. Most of his birds are Landorsey and some Kenny schwartz "fabre" Birds.. His birds are well known for indurrence... He mostly flew futurity all over the world in places like Africa, thailand, and europe... He aso visited these places during races.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I looked his name up during the week and everything I found on him was with the chocolate birds. Has he had any luck in club flying or futurity with these or any of his birds? Just curious for future reference how much does he usually sale birds for from your experience? If you rather not say on here feel free to private message me.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

soundmajorr said:


> I looked his name up during the week and everything I found on him was with the chocolate birds. Has he had any luck in club flying or futurity with these or any of his birds? Just curious for future reference how much does he usually sale birds for from your experience? If you rather not say on here feel free to private message me.


Yes he has had tremendous success with the chocolates! Usually in the big futurity races that have distance, Bad weather or where the birds come in late his always hit the boards first.. They are bred for strength and indurence. He has an old cock that has produced alot of winners nd is still making babies today. Let me know if your ever interested.. He needs to start liquidating at his age. He doesn't like to sell his birds to competitors.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

sounds like a good line of birds to me. im a little packed with breeders especially with cocks. its hard for me to get breeders since marty gives me up some of his older breeders. i wouldnt mind young birds for next year though.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

soundmajorr said:


> sounds like a good line of birds to me. im a little packed with breeders especially with cocks. its hard for me to get breeders since marty gives me up some of his older breeders. i wouldnt mind young birds for next year though.


Young birds wouldn't be a problem! I'mthe one that feeds, handles and exersizes them. I could hand pick them myself. When are you talking and how many would you like? 

Maybe private message me on this topic.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> When I was racing back in the early 90s I had some real good Detroit Bekaert's.
> 
> .


Ace do you remember anyone who was flying those Detroit Bekaerts. Have you heard the name Alfons Vera Cruz by any chance. 

I bought a pair this past year and they are said to be down from this man's Detroit Bekaerts . I have no paper work just the word from the guy that sold them to me. The pair I have are very nice to look at and this year I will see how their babies fly.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

teocallipittz said:


> Thank you all for the replies..
> 
> I am planning on entering a few races very soon... with my White Bandits and now witht he Bekaerts.


Your lucky to have met chik I am still looking for that perfect white bandit cock I have just the ludo white hen to put with him. However it's about impossible to find a papered bandit cock for sale!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

benson1 said:


> Wally whent up to the mountains over the wknd and will be back tomorrow. Wally is very well known for his "CHOCOLATE" Birds.. Most of his birds are Landorsey and some Kenny schwartz "fabre" Birds.. His birds are well known for indurrence... He mostly flew futurity all over the world in places like Africa, thailand, and europe... He aso visited these places during races.


What would it take to get him to part with some of his Fabry birds?
Dave


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> What would it take to get him to part with some of his Fabry birds?
> Dave


I will talk to him tomorrow and get back with you on the Fabry's. They are direct from Kenny schwartz, And he was a phenominal racer and has since passed. I know wally said he was good friends with Kenny and aquired his birds after his passing. Would you be looking for young birds, Late hatches, Yearlings or breeders? He has maybe around for breeders of the Fabrys. Your best bet would be to get some late hatches and go from there. All pedigree is documented in spiral note books and a royal pain. I have told wally to buy a tablet and software so I could get every bird in the system.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Late hatches would work maybe even breeders, I really need a good hen. what ever I can get.
Dave


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> Late hatches would work maybe even breeders, I really need a good hen. what ever I can get.
> Dave


I just pulled a late hatch off the floor yesterday out of the Fabry loft that was getting beat up pretty bad by the Alfa cock. I'm sure it's a cock also being it was getting picked on soo bad.

I will see whats in there, and see if wally would even part with one of the Hens.

Our club here in Brighton colorado just did a ship out to kearny Nebraska last night. How far are ou from Denver?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Your lucky to have met chik I am still looking for that perfect white bandit cock I have just the ludo white hen to put with him. However it's about impossible to find a papered bandit cock for sale!


I just picked up 8 YBs from Chic that he personally hand picked for me.Im supposed to get their pedigrees soon, and also the Man I met today George is going to give me a few Bandits he got from Chic as well..

Can't wait to get these birds....


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

teocallipittz said:


> I just picked up 8 YBs from Chic that he personally hand picked for me.Im supposed to get their pedigrees soon, and also the Man I met today George is going to give me a few Bandits he got from Chic as well..
> 
> Can't wait to get these birds....


I remember back in '95 when I wanted whites that flew I bought from 2 different people mordvedt and someone else. The birds were so bad they wouldn't fly a mile and I had payed upwards towards $500 that is alot for a kid in school. Anyways my grandpas friend Stan vold brought me down a pure white squeaker from North Dakota he said why don't you try flying this one. Needless to say he was a multiple diploma bird and was white bandit blood Stan told me. Anyways I would love to be able to be like Stan someday and give someone that pretty white bird that wins races! Because I know it felt good to get that bird for free. I bet Stan felt twice as good knowing he invigorated a kid in the sport. Anyways that is where my love of the white bandit came from!

And don't take these people helping you forgranted I looked Stan up after I got back into the sport and he had passed on the Christmas before


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

benson1 said:


> I just pulled a late hatch off the floor yesterday out of the Fabry loft that was getting beat up pretty bad by the Alfa cock. I'm sure it's a cock also being it was getting picked on soo bad.
> 
> I will see whats in there, and see if wally would even part with one of the Hens.
> 
> Our club here in Brighton colorado just did a ship out to kearny Nebraska last night. How far are ou from Denver?


I'm 450 miles from Denver do they have any more races coming this way?
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

teocallipittz said:


> Today as I was getting home from some errands an older man pulled up on my driveway behind me. I am not used to people showing up like that so I approached his cautiously and asked if I could help him.
> They first he said was, "I come to give you some young birds from my fastest racers", then he proceeded to tell me that he was 80 years old and was getting too old for this. He also stated that he has won many races and has a lot of very good and fast birds. And the he wanted to give me all of his release cages and many birds. He brought me a few YB's 9which I am very grateful for). I asked his name and he replied, George Lidyoff. I looked him up and i found many race results where he won with his birds. He told me about a time when he entered a 400 mile race and won 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 6th place with his birds.
> The YBs he brought me are 100% Bekaert strain birds. They are very nice birds.
> 
> ...


Amazing story!!!!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'm 450 miles from Denver do they have any more races coming this way?
> Dave


I wil be taking my birds to north platte for the race from Topeka on the 29th then were zipping over to Omaha to see a relative for a bit if there are any lofts that I could sneak a peak at that would be awesome


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'm 450 miles from Denver do they have any more races coming this way?
> Dave


Wally couldn't show up at the lofts today. We do have alot of fabre's.. I will let you know as soon as I talk to him. Just wanted to let you know I didn't forget about ya.

As far as future ship outs, I'm not sure... Sure would pay to haul birds back this way from a 600 ml race. Would work out for all clubs.

I will let you know on the next ship out your way.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I wil be taking my birds to north platte for the race from Topeka on the 29th then were zipping over to Omaha to see a relative for a bit if there are any lofts that I could sneak a peak at that would be awesome


 Carter Mayotte <[email protected]
You should get in touch with Carter, great guy he won a car race in South Africa last year. Maybe even raftree I don't think he is to far from I 80. I wont be home, I'll be at a wedding in Kansas that weekend. I'm bummed I don't get to fly the Topeka race.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

benson1 said:


> Wally couldn't show up at the lofts today. We do have alot of fabre's.. I will let you know as soon as I talk to him. Just wanted to let you know I didn't forget about ya.
> 
> As far as future ship outs, I'm not sure... Sure would pay to haul birds back this way from a 600 ml race. Would work out for all clubs.
> 
> I will let you know on the next ship out your way.


We used to trade birds with the Denver club I don't know why we stopped, but now we fly from the south.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My prize hen a daughter of McDonuogh's 076 cock in his web site she looks just like him.
Dave

http://pigeon_racingsc.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/franks_fabry.jpg


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

pigeon is fun said:


> Amazing story!!!!


Thank You all for taking the time to read my post, I feel very fortunate to live so close to so many great birn men.

A while back I also recieved a quite big kit from birds the used to belong to Brad Lavern. A good friend of mine was close to him and he acquired many birds from him before his passing.


----------

